# Aussie Heading Home



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out this link of an Aussie and his cat heading home via Cape Horn Where Next? - Bob Williams


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh, to be out there doing that, instead of in here doing this....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Really interesting reading. Cool iceberg photos! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Marvellous ships log. I liked the footnotes written by the cat.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Back again to suggest another look at this site and see the new out come.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wow...that was out of the blue! Guess he just missed his friends. People change, plans change...as long as he is happy and doing what he wants. Hope he doesn't try to go too far back too fast...wicked gale out there tonight.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Saw that, heading back to Annapolis. Gotta give him a lot of credit, he's really been out there doing what we all dream of.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

There has been a turn of events and Bob is having some drama as he calls it, just what Bob would say, one should check his site for an update.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Drama... he's got a hole in the bottom of his boat and he's triggered his EPIRB... yet he's talking about getting the boat back to the US... looks like he's trying to make Bermuda, by the track on his SPOT messenger.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I kept checking Bob's site but no update, so needed to know so I decided to call the Bermuda Coast Guard, and with great delight they said they were keeping an eye on him and he had reported all was well, and that the main storm had passed. Then later check his site and was pleased to see he had reported as well saying he had found the source of his water leak and was now repaired, being I know the boat, couldn't figure what would have been wrong, but now is all well.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update TAD.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Well it appears that after safely reaching Bermuda and a few days of R and R, that Bob has change his plans after speaking with his lady in the United States, so will have to keep a watch to see where all this goes.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm astonished that a person who just three weeks ago triggered an EPIRB because his boat was apparently sinking is now considering it a dilemma choosing between stopping or continuing with his circumnavigation. IN THE SAME BOAT???

And even more astonishing is why the experts on SAR in this forum have refrained from ripping his head off (metaphorically speaking).


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wouldn't taking on heaps of water at a pace you have never before seen on your boat be a decent reason for a Pan at a minimum if not triggering the epirb?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

He has discontinued the blog...can't make up his mind on heading back or continuing on it seems and he is at sea while deciding! It is December in the North Atlantic...probably should make up his mind fairly quickly!! His position updates are still coming through...600 miles from anywhere doing Crazy Ivans at sea. Where Next? - Bob Williams


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You'd think he'd want to pull into a harbor and finish off the repairs properly before heading out again.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

The repairs are finished and as knowing him personally, and his past a little guessing he's trying to decide whether to finish his trip home or go back to the lady he has found in the USA and see if she will go with him. Bob's history is Australia Navy and had captained their Tall training ship for some years. He knows what is right but guess he's dealing with emotions about this very nice lady. I can sure understand his postion, as his trip had started with a lady I understand which was his wife, but she bailed after a few years, leaving Bob to head on, I really don't think he ever thought he would meet a lady who would turn his head but it has, and I'm glad for that as being alone is not all its cracked up to, and its nice to share. So I would ask that after reading this be a little understanding and just wish him safety. I'm not sure how he would react if he knew I shared this with my fellow members here, but sometimes knowing a little bit, makes it all a little clearer.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh... that makes a big difference... He really should ask the lady if she's up to going to Oz via slowboat... If she says yes, he should head back and get her, otherwise, he should set sail for Oz.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Any guesses as to whether or not Aussie Bob and Bob-cat made it back to Annapolis? No update on the website as of now but they should be there with any luck.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

no answer yet still checking, wondering if anyone in that area might be able to check, as he should have checked in by now, or a least made an update unless his boat has been damaged so he couldn't send out a report. Have checked with a friend of his back in Australia and they have had no word.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

If there are any members around Spa Creek in Annapolis, might they be able to check and see if Bob and his S/V Sylph got back okay, would be nice to know, thanks in advance.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Update, Bob has made it back, safe but not before being knocked down, he got caught in a major gale, atleast he is back with his lady, and I'm very glad


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for putting the lid on this. Glad he made it back safely!


----------

